# your worst nightmare...a not so goodmorning



## Zombies Anonymous (Apr 5, 2009)

http://www.thestar.com/news/world/article/912421--brazilian-woman-wakes-up-in-coffin


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That's gotta suck!


----------

